# Djent guitar wood



## Metal Guitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Is mahogany a bad guitar wood for playing djent?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## rythmic_pulses (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't think wood matters when it comes to that kind of "progressive" music, it's more about your gear and technique, maybe pickups too but I don't know, all I needed was a Pod X3 and I got the toanz, in a few words


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 8, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


>



QFT


----------



## Winspear (Jan 8, 2013)

Bad no, but I prefer lighter woods for clarity. Whether I would be happy with mahogany would especially depend on scale length and tuning, but a lot of the tone can of course be countered by pickups.


----------



## Syriel (Jan 8, 2013)

Any wood can djent. It's a picking technique, tonewoods don't matter too much, although like others said, light woods for clarity and dense woods for snap do help achieve that 'tone' most djent bands use.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 8, 2013)

Luckily, compressors arent a wood so anything will djent.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Jan 8, 2013)

For Djent, you need compressed wood. There's a manufacturer in Gatesville.


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 8, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Luckily, compressors arent a wood so anything will djent.



Will Mayonaise djent?


----------



## Spamspam (Jan 8, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> Will Mayonaise djent?



You have to stick your wood in it, until it compresses. Then it will djent.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Jan 8, 2013)

i hope your joking


----------



## TheDepthsWillRise (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a mahogany McCarty with stock pups, and a Mayo Setius with aftermaths. With the right EQ and pick hand technique, I've never had problems with bad tone.


----------



## isispelican (Jan 8, 2013)

since you're going for a tight metallic tone, i think actual steel will help


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (Jan 8, 2013)

And metal picks. And pickles.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 8, 2013)

Hardly... 

If you're looking for djentwood anywhere other than in misha mansoor's pants, you will come out short...


----------



## ncfiala (Jan 8, 2013)

Since djent has such an atrocious tone, I'd go with particle board, MDF, or OSB. Hopefully that will sound sufficiently shitty.


----------



## sleightest (Jan 8, 2013)

Michael J Fox can make anything djent.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 8, 2013)

I use mahogany bodies and i laminate noise gates directly into the neck for my djent customers.


----------



## crg123 (Jan 8, 2013)

@ The reactions to this thread

poor kid just wants to get his djent on haha


----------



## Metal Guitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I am new to this site and djent so please be understanding.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jan 8, 2013)

Metal Guitarist said:


> I am new to this site and djent so please be understanding.



Okay, here's lesson #1 then; the tone is 95% in your technique, seriously.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 8, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Bad no, but I prefer lighter woods for clarity. Whether I would be happy with mahogany would especially depend on scale length and tuning, but a lot of the tone can of course be countered by pickups.



+1

Swamp ash djents pretty nicely.

It also comes down to what your rig is, as RP said. A good pedal board like the Pod series and a nice djenty cabinet will do you wonders.


----------



## crg123 (Jan 8, 2013)

Metal Guitarist said:


> I am new to this site and djent so please be understanding.



Don't take the guys reaction personally. The silent "D" word has a tendency to make everyone go a bit loopy. It's used around here quite often and people have gotten sick of it. 

With the right picking technique and eq for your sound, you can easily get that mid-rangy twang that style requires. If you curious check out this thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginners-faq/219326-guide-djent-tone-updated-2-1-13-a.html

Welcome to the forum dude!


----------



## Winspear (Jan 8, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Okay, here's lesson #1 then; the tone is 95% in your technique, seriously.



Certainly not to be understated


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 8, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Okay, here's lesson #1 then; the tone is 95% in your technique, seriously.



This is the correct answer.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Jan 8, 2013)

Best djent guitar wood combo is BKP, obviously


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 8, 2013)

Metal Guitarist said:


> I am new to this site and djent so please be understanding.



Would've linked you to the rules as they've got one specifically for "djent" threads, but funny enough the link doesn't seem to work right now.

But yeah, the whole "djent" thing (OMG SYNCOPATION) hit critical mass a while back and a lot of people here are more or less tired of it, leading to what you've seen here.


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Jan 9, 2013)

Problem is, the djent guide starts with "I'm sure you all know what djent is, so we'll skip on by...."
I do not know, but I get the feeling I have been unconsciously djenting my whole life .
I reckon a nice mahogany for girth coupled with a maple capped top to add some snap would be a great combo (?) That's what I'm looking at anyway for a new Carvin


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 9, 2013)

Everyone knows you can only play djent with hollowbody Gibsons. Sell everything you own and buy one.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 9, 2013)

Stealthtastic said:


> Best djent guitar wood combo is BKP, obviously



Bruce, Killerwood and Pine, in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## Discoqueen (Jan 9, 2013)

Alder would be good, I think, swamp ash too like has been suggested.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 9, 2013)

Best thing about this thread is OP's user name. Who would've thunk that was still available? That's like signing up for any email address like "[email protected]" and having it say, "Dave is available" instead of "how about Dave2013abcdcalifornia?"


----------



## rx (Jan 9, 2013)

PINE. seriously.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Jan 9, 2013)

Metal Guitarist said:


> Is mahogany a bad guitar wood for playing djent?


 
No. Mahogany is great. Although I would want maple for the neck because it has more Attack Attack! Seriously, my personal taste is that mahogany necks tend to sound a bit mellow. Also watch out for neckdive with mahogany necks in cheap guitars.

Besides technique, if you manage to get a noise gate and an eq that can cut the frequencies from 200 to 250 Hz, that would help too. That and palm muting a bit further from the bridge is a good start.

I hope you can laugh about the ridiculous jokes just like everyone here, no offense intended 



ncfiala said:


> Since djent has such an atrocious tone, I'd go with particle board, MDF, or OSB. Hopefully that will sound sufficiently shitty.


 
Oh cool, because MDF is compressed already


----------



## NoMod (Jan 9, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Okay, here's lesson #1 then; the tone is 95% in your technique, seriously.



So fucking true it hurts...


----------



## Metal Guitarist (Jan 9, 2013)

Exactly! XD


----------



## RGA8 (Jan 10, 2013)

I assume you want a tight low end sound. I have Swamp Ash on My DC800 and I like it. Swamp Ash gives you a very tight and bright low end plus it's a pretty light chunk of wood. Get it. 

Alder wouldn't be to bad either. If you're spec-ing out a Carvin here's a thought for you. If you want the natural wood showing get Swamp Ash because it's very pretty. If you plan on painting the guitar just go with alder. It's plain and the tone is fairly similar to Swamp Ash but it's not as light. Alder isn't very pretty to look at naked so painting it is a must. Plus you'll save a few bucks. 

As far as it being Djent, don't worry about that. If it sounds good and looks good to you, get it. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 10, 2013)

The thought occurs that this new guy is Quigs dropping by to get his troll on.

Probably not, but the thought makes me giggle.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 10, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Okay, here's lesson #1 then; the tone is 95% in your technique, seriously.



Lesson 2: turn the gain down


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jan 10, 2013)

I guess Lesson 3 would be "boost the mids at 1.4 kH."


----------



## DeKay (Jan 10, 2013)

You can djent on a freaking broomstick so fuck wood preference


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Jan 10, 2013)

Play hard, gain down, mids up, done.


----------



## Francis978 (Jan 10, 2013)

Lesson 4: Axe FX XD

As for actual wood choices, I like Swamp Ash (which has already been mentioned numerous times) 
I enjoy Alder and Maple as well for that style


----------



## sear (Jan 11, 2013)

In order to djent, you need a guitar which has been stroked by the cocks of all Periphery members simultaneously, submersed in the oily sweat of a hundred virginal teenagers, equipped with a custom Circle K string set so obscure they don't even list it on their web site, and adorned with Bare Knuckles sent back in time from the future. True story.


----------



## Empryrean (Jan 11, 2013)

IMHO the djentist gotar wood is porbuly Tessract, they not alwyas best if u want rly big soun d then use periphry.

god speed.


----------



## Govan Emmanuel (Jan 11, 2013)

user id: Metal Guitarist

profile pic: schecter

join date: jan 2013


----------



## hardvalve (Jan 27, 2013)

Djent is quite popular I see.


----------



## nostealbucket (Jan 27, 2013)

aluminium foil. wrap your guitar in it. Bam. Djent machine.


----------

